# مقر ادارى مميز للايجار خلف محكمة مصر الجديدة



## اسلام محمد (30 نوفمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 130112
مقر ادارى مميز للايجار مساحته 240م بمصر الجديدة 
(4غرف + 2ريسبشن + حمام + مطبخ)
•	امكانية الايجار لمدة طويلة 
•	دور ثـانـى ، اســانســير 
المطلــوب / 6000 جنيــه (شهريا)
للاتصــال
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

